# problem z resolv.conf oraz ksynaptics [SOLVED]

## grzeslaw

Witam

Pare dni temu przerzucilem sie ze slacka na gentoo i od raz nasunelo mi sie pare pytan; mianowicie:

1) Nie wiem dlaczego ale po dhcp pobierajac adres kasowany jest wpis servername z resolv.conf'a -dalem chattra i smiga ; ale to nieprzepisowe [;

2) Podczas usuchamiania ksynaptisca wywala mi blad:

```

Shared memory is not accesible.

Please add the option "SHMConfig" "on" into the touch-pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.off

```

Oczywiscie wpis ten widnieje jak i load "synaptics"

Oto wycinek xorga:

```

 Section "InputDevice"

 Driver  "synaptics"

 Identifier  "TouchPad"

 Option "Device"  "/dev/input/mouse1"

 Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

 Option "LeftEdge"      "1700"

 Option "RightEdge"     "5300"

 Option "TopEdge"       "1700"

 Option "BottomEdge"    "4200"

 Option "FingerLow" "25"

 Option "FingerHigh" "30"

 Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

 Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

 Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

 Option "MinSpeed" "0.09"

 Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

 Option "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

 Option "SHMConfig" "on""

EndSection

```

Meczy mnie to strasznie [; bo dziala mi i to i to a chcialbym miec mozliwosc przzelaczania

Narazie tyle 2 najbardziej nurtujace mnie rzeczy [;

Aha oto moj xorg.conf oraz X.org.log

http://grzeslaw.superhost.pl/xorg.conf

http://grzeslaw.superhost.pl/Xorg.0.logLast edited by grzeslaw on Tue May 29, 2007 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Witaj,

na początek kilka uwag. Skoro jesteś nowym użytkownikiem to powinieneś najpierw zapoznać się z APELEM, ponieważ Twój post łamie kilka punktów z apelu i może od razu iść do zablokowania przy złym humorze moda  :Wink: 

A odpowaidająć na pytania... to nie mam pojęcia, ale:

1) wydaje mi się, że dhcpcd za każdym razem tworzy /etc/resolv.conf na nowo więc stare wpisy znikają...

2)  *Quote:*   

> Shared memory is not accesible. 
> 
> Please add the option "SHMConfig" "on" into the touch-pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.off

 

Jeśli nie pisałeś tego z pamięci, to conf czy off robi jednak różnicę.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *grzeslaw wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Pare dni temu przerzucilem sie ze slacka na gentoo i od raz nasunelo mi sie pare pytan; mianowicie:
> 
> 1) Nie wiem dlaczego ale po dhcp pobierajac adres kasowany jest wpis servername z resolv.conf'a -dalem chattra i smiga ; ale to nieprzepisowe [;
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net.example

```

# GENERIC DHCP OPTIONS

# Set generic DHCP options like so

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis nogateway nosendhost"

# This tells the dhcp client to release it's lease when it stops, not to

# overwrite dns, ntp and nis settings, not to set a default route and not to

# send the current hostname to the dhcp server and when it starts.

# You can use any combination of the above options - the default is not to

# use any of them.

```

wydaje mi sie ze chodzi Ci o opcje nodns  :Wink: 

 *grzeslaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Podczas usuchamiania ksynaptisca wywala mi blad:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

o ile dobrze pamietam to trzeba dopisac (w kazdym razie mi tak dziala):

```

  Option      "UseShm" "true"

```

@dziadu Moderatorzy nie sa na szczescie az tak krwiozerczy  :Wink:  ja wolalbym zeby bardziej strzelali do ludzi ktorzy leja wode i zadnych konkretnych rozwiazan nie podaja, tak jak w poscie powyzej ;>

----------

## grzeslaw

Crenshaw:  

1) Wielkie dzienki ! Rzeczywiscie. moglem dokladniej przeczytac tego exampla ;/ (ale dla mnei to nowosc ze takie mozliwosci konfiguracyjne sa  )

2) Dodalem wskazana przez ciebie opcje, jednak bezskutecznie.

Dodam iz wczoraj na ircowym #gentoo.pl sie pytalem z rana i tez choppakom nie udalo sie rozwiazac tego.

Mam nadzieje znajdzie sie jakis "genialny pingwin"  :Wink: 

dziadu 

1)  Fakt rzeczywiscie moze pkt. 13 i 14 lekko nadgielem; fakt nie przeczytalem. Postaram sie zastosowac do zasad, anyway sorx mods.

2) pisalem z pamieci  :Smile: 

Pozdr.

----------

## The.Bartez

2. Poczytaj na wiki, tam było ładnie opisane. http://gentoo-wiki.com

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen DFP" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mysz" "CorePointer" # Mysz USB

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore" # TouchPad ;)

        InputDevice    "Klawiatura" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Nie wiem zbyt wiele, ale może to co jest wyżej miałeś skopane.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mysz"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier     "TouchPad"

        Driver         "synaptics"

        Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

        Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option         "LeftEdge" "130"

        Option         "RightEdge" "840"

        Option         "TopEdge" "130"

        Option         "BottomEdge" "640"

        Option         "FingerLow" "7"

        Option         "FingerHigh" "8"

        Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option         "MaxTapMove" "110"

        Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

        Option         "VertScrollDelta" "20"

        Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

        Option         "MinSpeed" "0.60"

        Option         "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

        Option         "AccelFactor" "0.030"

        Option         "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

        Option         "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

        Option         "UpDownScrolling" "1"

        Option         "CircularScrolling" "on"

        Option         "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

        Option         "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

        Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

        Option         "TouchpadOff" "0"

EndSection
```

----------

## grzeslaw

Bartez: stokrotne dzieki : czuj sie wielki  :Smile:  a ja chyba wezme sobie urlop bo te komputery mnie zaczuna przygniatac jak dokumetnacji przeczytac dokaldnie nie moge ;(

Brakującym ogniwem było:

```

InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

```

Jeszcze raz tenxx

----------

## lsdudi

no to moze by tak solved?

przeczytaj apel

----------

## grzeslaw

sorkk, poprawie sie  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

@lsdudi, już ktoś Cię upomniał na forum, z tym apelem  :Smile:  Także ...

----------

## Raku

żeby ukrócić kolejne posty, które będą upominały kolejne osoby, itepe, itede...

zostawcie pracę moderatora moderatorom.

----------

